# 2ww symptom spotting



## Mummy_to_be87

I found this on a site and thought Id post it to let other women in the 2ww have some hope about their symptoms!! After reading some of the stories I am now not so worried about my strong AF cramps because maybe (MAYBE) there might actually be a baby in there!! 

Loads of baby dust to all!!

Happy reading...

Cramping -but felt different than AF.I never really have AF cramps just O cramps 
Tired -to where I couldnt lift my head out of bed, this would happen one day and then not for several days. 
Restless sleep-maybe cuz I was worried about temping on time,not sure. 
Cravings for Dairy 
Sharp fleeting pain in belly- for seconds and then gone(6DPO I think it was implantation, I never had spotting) 
Fluttering in belly, sorta like butterflies in stomach but different area 
Metallic taste in mouth 
A massive crying spell right before AF was due-(the day before)with lots of pains and crampings-turned out to be the best night I ended up sleeping in MONTHS. Slept like a baby > 
Soreness in BB, I never have this with AF 
Craving for eggs( I love them anyway but HAD TO HAVE THEM) 
Nails and hair starting growing like crazy_they both normally grow at a snails pace. 
The feeling that I was- 
STINKY PEE_ I knew it then, Like male pee only also with like an alkaline smell,it is UNMISTAKABLE! My outdoor boy cat had been extremely friendly, he never has been but is now, he knew before I did. 
A major craving for Entemanns Chocolate donuts one day, I am not a chocolate person. 
Itchy stomach and stretching pulling sensation inside,with some tingling(9DPO) 
GLASS IN NIPPLES- this is so true whoever originally posted this, OUCH! 
Fullness of breasts 
Queasy and dizzy if I get up too fast sometimes 
DRINK LOTS OF WATER AND PEE ALOT- 

=============================================== 
1-3dpo: O-type pains 
4dpo: itchy yeastie-type symptoms, bad cervical/pelvic cramps. 
5dpo: really sore bb's. Pronounced blue veins on them. a little pelvic cramping. Yellow CM. tiredness. CP is high and very firm. 
6dpo: sore boobs, light cramping. 
9dpo: AF-type cramping. Yellow CM. 
10dpo: AF-type cramping, on both sides. 
11dpo: really sore bb's, a little nauseated, AF-type cramps, got a ++++ Early First Response using first morning urine!! Got a "lube" vaginal sensation. CP is high and firm. 
12dpo: tested again at 12dpo using EFR and Aimstick. EFR turned ++ in 20sec, Aimstick barely a faint line after 5 mins. Tons of creamy CM. Pulling, pinching cramping. 
13dpo: more CRCM. Cramping. 
14dpo: Mildly sore BB's, a little nauseated. Did an Aimstick this morn and it went ++ in 2 minutes, much much darker than the one at 12dpo. Bad uterine cramps. 
15dpo: Tested with Answer and both lines came up right away and are equally fat and dark. Aimstick came up almost as dark as control line but only after 2 minutes. Had a bad wave of nausea at night. Still sore boobs (burning sensation) and lots of wet CM (need to wear a pantiliner, but it's not stretchy like pre-AF CM just watery) 

=============================================== 
weird cramps after O.. i thought that AF was right around the corner 
sharp tummy pains that went away within 30 seconds 
CONSTIPATION 
TONS of creamy CM one minute then the next i'd be dry 
my temp went up of course 
somewhat sore bb's... nothing major though 
NO sex drive 
have to pee CONSTANTLY (normally I urinate MAYBE 3 times a day... now it's about 8 times a day!) 
implantation spotting 
HAVE TO HAVE tuna fish and pickles (no mayo) 
and mcdonald's food is NASTY to me now... it just tastes gross now and i used to LOVE it 

=============================================== 
The very first symtom that I had was that my bb's hurt right from ovulation. Normally, they start to hurt a few days before ovulation. 

At 6dpo I started with the twinges in my abdomen. They are different than af cramps and I had them with all of my pregnancies. I experienced them mostly in the evening. 

I became very emotional, able to cry over the smallest things. This started right after ovulation too, otherwise I usually don't have that until closer to af. 

I, too, had a few sleepless nights before finding out if I was pregnant. I would wake up to go the bathroom and upon returning, couldn't fall back to sleep right away no matter how tired I was. I thought that I was just anxious to temp. but now that I look back, and talking to others, I think that it was being pregnant that did it. 

=============================================== 
at 6 dpo i had this sharp pinching pain in my abdomen that lasted for about an hour and which was also accompanied by mild af type cramps. it went away after about an hour. i had a feeling it was implantation. 

the next day i had bad indigestion that lasted for 2 days. 

the day after that i was bloated and felt full and fat as well. 

then i was very fatigued. 

this all happened from 6-10 dpo. i tested at 10 dpo and got a faint positive, but very definitely positive. 

at 11 dpo i had cramping on and off and continued fatigue and then i spotted until almost 13 dpo. very light spotting that was brown and didn't make it to my panties. 

=============================================== 
i now have very very sore bbs, continued indigestion and heartburn, gas, and extreme fatigue that comes and goes. 

i can't sleep at night!! even if i'm exhausted, when i get into bed, i can't get comfy therefore i can't sleep... 

i wake up sweating!!! even if i go to bed naked (too much info, i know lol) and have no covers on, i get way too hot 

heartburn... BAD heartburn! doesn't matter what i eat, when i eat it, i get heartburn 

=============================================== 
- week before O until now: my ovaries were/are aching so badly that I thought I might just have cysts. It went on for a week before I o'd, and actually got a little better the day before and the day of O. It's just occasional fullness/twinges now. 
- 3 dpo to now: I started having wicked mood swings. I'm a bit of a ***** sometimes, but I was being so nasty, my co-workers were asking me if I felt okay. Not rude, just sarcastic. 
- 4 dpo: I woke up with the worst heartburn I've ever had. It hurt so badly I cried. I ended up drinking half a bottle of Pepto Bismol and a half a bottle of Tums to make the pain stop. Eventually, I went and threw up, and it felt a lot better. I've had that pain before, so I don't know if it matters here or not. 
- 4 dpo to now: I suddenly got *very, very* tired. Completely and totally whipped all day every day. I wake up tired, and I'm pretty lazy at work, too. I've been in bed before 9 pm every night in the last week, and taken a couple of naps, too. 
- 6 dpo to now: I started having cramps in my uterus, ligaments, and back. Not like AF cramps, more like pinching and pulling, or being poked with a sharp pin. Occasionally, there are aches like AF as well that make me catch my breath. 
- 7 dpo to now: Frequent, low-grade nausea. Not like feeling really sick, almost like when you get super hungry and need to eat. Happens when my stomach is totally empty (not uncommon for me) and also right after I've eaten, which for me is very unusual. 
- 7 dpo to now: Forgetfulness. Really, really bad forgetfulness. I don't forget things, ever. For instance: I still have the same house keys I got when I was 12, I've never lost them or forgotten them anywhere. In the last little while, I've locked my keys in the office twice, locked my keys in the car, forgotten to go and eat lunch, forgotten to buy newspapers/pick up mail/go to the bank machine/post letters/get groceries. You name it, I've forgotten it. 
- O until now: Sore nipples. At first they were really sore, but not as much now. The last few days, they've been burning, with sharp poking feelings. That's new for me too. 

Actually, my biggest symptom is NOT having a headache! I've had one almost every day since I was 15 (It's just weird body chemistry, it's been thoroughly investigated and I'm fine.) Since about 2 dpo, I haven't had any headaches at all. I guess that's about the same as not having headaches normally, and all of a sudden getting one. 


=============================================== 
I can't tell you EARLY symptoms because I just didn't have any. I started having symptoms at about 5 weeks and then it was only a little urinary frequency and sharp pain in my left breast (both of which led me to the doc to find out if I had a UTI and breast cancer or what?). Next came the cravings, TACOS!! Then once the m/s (ha!) set in and turned into Hyperememsis every other symptom pretty much became moot!! Have you ever had to stop along the side of the freeway to puke out the car door? Very emarrasing! I also noticed the cat thing, although my cats also were that way right before I was going to get AF, it was like an AF-meter!!LOL!! I think its the smell from the pg hormones that gets them going, you know how cats like to smell things! well, just adding my 2 cents worth 


=============================================== 
The only symptom I had before I tested + last time was being dizzy when I got up quickly (from couch, bed whatever). And it was a "different" kind of dizzy too. My cat was also completely clingy from early pg on but I can't remember exactly when that started. 
You guys have also given me some renewed hope for this cycle! I'm 6 dpo and I've had terrible menstrual-like cramps all day. I was worried AF was coming super early (only cd22), but a lot of you have mentioned that as a symptom (I had no idea!). 

=============================================== 
Definately cramps .. from about 3 DPO onwards .. grumpy and short tempered with DH, insomnia, constipation (which is the reverse of what is normal!), sore nipples, getting tired during the day and at night (again not normal for me .. I'm usually a night owl). Also been dry wretching whenever I brush my teeth!! hee hee 


=============================================== 
I was only pg til 18dpo, but what was different for me was: 
Big, red, sore nipples (usually just sore breasts like burning on the sides) 
All day nausea (usually just at night & after eating) 
Tired every afternoon 
Super Thirsty, couldn't drink enough 
Stuffy head 

Mild to Severe cramps like Af was coming, but she never did! 
Slight metallic taste in mouth 
Pee smelled like cat pee, ie stinky and very yellow (TMI, but it's the only way I can think of describing it) 
Getting up to urinate 4+ times/night 
Gagging reflex is heightened 
A little melancholy 


=============================================== 
I just tested +++ (like 5 mins ago!) at 14 dpo. My symptoms included 
-dizziness from right after O 
-sore boobs - tingling and aching 
-weird acid-y taste in my mouth from about 12 dpo 
-hot flashes and night sweats 
-I had a big dip at 8 dpo which must have been implantation 
then, temps went tri 
-sleeplessness at night 
-constant hunger!! 


=============================================== 
Here are my symptoms: 

White or slightly yellow creamy CM internally since O 
BBs were slightly sore 2,3,4dpo and more sore from 5dpo until now - nipples started to get sore from 9dpo. 
Lower back pain on and off since O (most days at some point). 
3 dpo: sharp cramping on right below ovary - not like o pain 
4dpo: very weepy - took offence at something my mother said which normally wouldn't bother me, constipated 
5dpo: DH and I both dreamed about having a baby - very odd 
7dpo: progesterone 66nmol/l, bad indigestion in night 
11dpo: mild headache, slight nausea, had a sleep at lunchtime 
12dpo: woke up at 1.00am with diarrhoea (tmi) and feeling very cold - decided to test in the morning if temp had risen. Faint BFP. 
13dpo:Faint BFP. Bad AF type cramps at night. Slept badly and woke early. Had to sleep in afternoon. 
14dpo: Slightly darker BFP. Beta 124. Very tired in evening. 


=============================================== 
I have been fairly crampy over the past few days - mixture of AF type, o pain and needles - it's getting better now. I get hungry quickly and have been quite gassy (tmi). I've been waking up earlier than usual for the past 3 days and sleeping badly - probably excitement! I've also felt alternately very hot and then cold. My temps have been higher than ever before but probably because of the clomid. I put a lot of my symptoms down to clomid but now I think they were probably PG symptoms. 


=============================================== 
3dpo extreme fatigue I could barely stay awake at work no matter how hard I tried. My breasts were so sore that it drove me nuts but then again they did always after o. 
4dpo- still tired than usual took a nap and I never do that 
7dpo- I keep having to go to the bathroom way more than usual. 
11-dpo cramping so bad that I just new af was coming and i cried like a baby temps were 99.0 prior to that but then dipped down to 98.7 again that made me cry . I was very very emotional that day more than usual. 
12dpo- light postive with answer pg test and a slight darker one with first resp early 
14dpo- another pg test that came out with a faint + temps jumped to 99.1 
15dpo +blood test could not brush my teeth w/o getting sick and breasts ache again. 


=============================================== 
I can't believe I finally get to post here...I'll do my best to list any and all symptoms..... 
3 dpo - Leg cramps(sometimes waking me out of a sound sleep) 
4 dpo - Af type cramping, sometimes reallt intense(this actually happened from about 4 to 9 dpo) 
5 dpo - Bbs felt "bigger", nipples weren't sore but sides were sore. I just felt like - WOW, I have Bbs now !! 
6 dpo - Bb's getting more tender, lots of blue veins, still with the af cramping 
7-11 dpo - Getting hungry all the time, I'd eat a full meal at dinner time then by 10 O'clock I was famished...Getting that "poochy" look in my tummy, thought it was AF coming(plus I had just had a lap and d&c on 6/7) 
11 dpo - Bit the bullet and figured what the heck, I'll test - Super Duper Skinny positive on CBE - Beta from this day was 42 
13 dpo - 2nd Beta was 113!! MORE THAN DOUBLED WAHOO!!! 
Now I'm just hungry constantly, backachey, headachey and it STILL hasn't really sunk in that I'm PG ! Plus, I'm burping and farting like a truck driver Also starting at about 9 dpo, Fatigue to beat the band, tired all the time..... 
BABYDUST TO ALL !!!!!! 


=============================================== 
From O to now...very mild cramps...I had them before I O'd and the never really went away...they changed! 
1dpo:ewcm 
2dpo:creamy cm (from now on, creamy sometimes had like ewcm on it) 
3dpo:creamy cm(same) 
4dpo: woke up hungry...very hungry!!!and felt twingles.creamy cm 
5dpo: lots of creamy cm, sometimes yelowish greenish. very hungry, like a hole on my stomach. twingles. 
6dpo: lots of very watery creamy cm...it was like a circle of creamy on panties and a huge circle of water around...(sorry tmi) 
7dpo:creamy cm 
9dpo: watery creamy cm. crampy and moody. went to bed, fall asleep fast, dh woke me up and couldn't go back to sleep for like 2 hours. 
10dpo:tired at 9pm but couldn't fall asleep for hours... 
11dpo: very small brown spot on tp..the size of this o. tired at 9, couldn't sleep for 3 hours.pinching like 2 inches below my belly. 
12dpo: another small spot, very small...same pinching 
13dpo: my temps are still high so I tested with EPT and saveontest. got a light but visible line on spt, and super very lght with saveontest. 
af was due on 15dpo (14 days LP) so I tested 2 days before af was due. 


=============================================== 
0-10 dpo: feeling really happy and loving toward my husband and son, more than usual without my normal grouchiness and occasional snapping. 
0-8 dpo: must have ben and jerry's fudge central ice cream in afternoon 
5-9 dpo: crash on couch and fall asleep drooling during son's afternoon nap even though i didn't really feel more tired than usual--i am always kind of tired because we get up at 5 these days 
0-7 dpo: creamy & copious cm on underwear. 
7-10 dpo: no cm on underwear, feel pretty dry but still fairly horny (thank you, coconut oil) 
0-8 dpo: must have boddington's ale with dinner (i know! so awful! but i think i wanted to drink a beer at night so that if i weren't pregnant i wouldn't have unneccessarily deprived myself and then felt like i had overreacted. this makes no sense.) 
10-11 dpo: want roast beef sandwich with a ton of mayonnaise. we are vegetarians. also want bacon bacon bacon. 
10 dpo: nausea, but not so severe that it kept me from eating my normal meals. however, did not want ice cream. 
11 dpo: nausea; could not eat favorite breakfast of sticky bun and decaf coffee. 

no cramping or sore breasts yet. last time i had sore breasts as my earliest symptom, so i hope to have them soon. 

=============================================== 
Early dpo's- Very thirsty! 
Later dpo's- Very hungry, but slowed down. 
O to now (20dpo)- Gassy and slightly crampy. 
O date- Slightly gassy, seems to be going away. Emotional, like PMS-y, but not mean. 
1dpo- I have ew looking cm, but when I touch it it's tacky, like rubber cement. I had a lot of it, but I think it's old dried ew finally coming down from when I O'd. 
Slightly emotional. 
2dpo- CM is that crazy ew looking stuff, but it's definately sticky feeling. 
Nips/bbs were sensitive when brushing against my clothes. Bbs just a little fuller. They are actually still a very little tender and were just a tad sore 
3dpo- Slight headache today, got bad at night 
Nips still tender and erect (more than usual, like when I BF my DD!) Still a little fatigued even though I got around 10 hrs. last night! Bloated, shorts hardly fit and they fit a couple weeks ago. 
4dpo- Right when I got out of bed, a painful pinch in lower right abs (right around pubic hair line-tmi!). Had pap smear today and said I don't look pg. Feels like a VERY slight headache is trying to start. Fatigued again today. Bbs still a little fuller. Bleeding gums, around teeth that I had recent dental work on, but a lot worse than usual. 
5dpo- Very sharp pinch-pain in ab, just L of hip bone, R of belly button. Lasted about 10-20 sec. kinda burned, but more pinch. Actually said ouch out loud. Belly little bloated. Bbs still full, nips still erect. Keep feeling that feeling like I'm leaking, but not. Bleeding gums while brushing teeth again, really bad this time, around same teeth that got worked on. 
6dpo- Bbs still large, seem larger today. Had sensation of leaking again. Weird AF-like very dull ache in lower abs, right above pubic area (deep inside). Feel weird today, to be honest, like when I was pg. Had flashback feeling like when I was. Fatigued today, could be b/c the way I slept. Belly bloated. Very slightly gassy, but not same area as dull ache above. 
7dpo- Bbs still full. Have a weird dull ache in upper breasts, basically chest area. Feels like when my milk used to let down. Gassy. Still tired, but not as bad. Spot after bd, probably b/c of pap early in week. Still getting slight twinges in lower R abs, and cramp in R leg after standing from sitting position. Very warm, even when others aren't. 
8dpo- Have a weird dull ache worse in upper breasts, basically chest area. Feels like when my milk used to let down. Still slight pains around R hip area. 
Have some gas. Still very tired, slept around 8 hrs. last night. Very warm, even when others aren't. 
9dpo- Kept very busy today and I am ABSOLUTELY exausted from that and having trouble keeping up DD. 
10dpo- The sticky-type EW. Lots of my symptoms are gone. Still thirsty, not as tired at all, bbs are a little full, but not as much as lately. Checked CP, midway, partly open, hardish. Feeling kinda down b/c I don't think we did it this time. Extremely emotional and bawled like a baby. I think it was today that I got a swollen gland under my R jaw. 
11dpo- The temps were noticably higher earlier in morn. Got BFP!!!!!!!!!!! Faint line. 
Cramping very slightly. My abs feel like they did after I had Syd, like almost it's hard to catch my breath b/c of my muscles. Little dizzy feeling. Shorts tighter. Got totally exausted around dinner time. Bbs definately fuller today. No bloat. Cracky dry cm on underwear (tmi!) Cried reading about a baby on message boards. 
12dpo- Dull cramps all day, like AF ones. VERY EMOTIONAL & stressed out. Lower back & abs ached bad after packing all day. 
13dpo- 3 1/2 hours sleep and temps still high. 
14dpo- Noticably bigger already in belly. 

=============================================== 
1 DPO 
Diddly squat 
2 DPO 
Very tender breasts! 
Up at 1am to pee - v. bad AF cramps - made me sweat and reach for the tampax - no AF. Up at 4am to pee. 
Breasts agonizing!!! 
3-5 DPO 
Very tender breasts! 
Waking to pee at least twice each day int the v.early hours. 
Mild AF type cramps. 
6 DPO 
Very tender breasts! 
Peeing about every 30mins-1hour at work 
7 DPO 
Very tender breasts! 
Mild AF type cramps. 
Semi-black-out. (Went to stand up, not particularly quickly and the world went v.dark for a few seconds). 
8 DPO 
Very tender breasts AND nipples! 
Mild AF type cramps. 
9 DPO 
Very tender breasts AND nipples! 
Mild AF type cramps. 
Very hungry all day. 
10 DPO 
Very tender breasts AND right nipple (!) 
Semi-black-out. 
11 DPO 
Very tender breasts AND right nipple (!) 
RHS back ache. 
12/13 DPO 
Creamy/lotion CM 
Very tender breasts AND nipples! 
Mild AF type cramps. 
14/15 DPO 
As above plus sharp pain RHS above hip? 
16 DPO 
Very tender breasts AND nipples. 
Creamy/lotion CM 
Slight AF pains 
Dull ache on RHS. 
17 DPO 
Dull full abdominal feeling. 
Couple of sharp pains. 
POSITIVE!! 
18 DPO 
Creamy/lotion CM 
Feeling of lower ab fullness. 
Semi-black-out. 

=============================================== 
4dpo-12dpo--Crampiness. The crampiness subsided and turned into a kind of a heavy feeling in my lower abdomen from about 12dpo-16dpo. 
6-9dpo--I was so exhausted I could barely keep my eyes open. Around that same time, I started getting cramps in my legs. Sometimes my knees would ache, sometimes my hips, and a lot of times I got this achy-crampy pain right in between, in the upper thigh area. I had the feeling of having to go #2 but I didn't really have to. Had to pee a lot. 
7dpo-- My bbs began to feel full and kind of tingly. They didn't hurt, but felt sort of like they were stretching. That hasn't gone away but I don't feel it as much now. Around 15dpo I started to get occasional pangs in them. 18dpo my nipples began to itch! 
8dpo--took an ept. Thought I saw a shadow of a line, but wasn't sure. The next day it was very faint, but distinct. 
9dpo--didn't test. 
10dpo--tested with ept and got a good line in about 5 minutes. 
11dpo--tested with ept and got a good line in 1 minute. Beta that day gave a level of 49. 
12dpo--got a nice dark line on ept in less than 1 minute. Got a light line on cbe right away that faded to faint in an hour. 
13dpo--got scared when ept line was lighter than the day before! Beta level was reassuring at 153. 
13dpo-16dpo--I got mild headaches every day. Nothing debilitating, just there. Disappeared after that. 
16dpo--beta level 638. 
13dpo-on--tons of cm. 

I am 20dpo. Most of the symptoms lessened quite a bit around 13dpo, though I still feel pg. Not sure how to explain the feeling, though! 

=============================================== 
Here are my symptoms: 
*emotional wreck! 
*headaches 
*lower back pains 
*abdominal pulling/cramping 
*sore breasts 
*my nipples are ALWAYS erect! 
*nausea 
*tired in afternoon, yet can't sleep more than 
7 hours at night 
*frequent urination 
*sensitive sense of smell 


=============================================== 
8DPO-now: feeling tired no matter how much sleep I get 
9DPO: Warning: TMI, and wierd. You know how when you have a little water in the bathtub and you shut the drain, and little bubbles come up? My vagina "burped" like this as I was laying in bed that morning. Really wierd. I felt like my cervix "closed" like a drain. 
11DPO: tested and BFN 
13DPO: felt sick for about 1/2 an hour - thought it was the dinner, but it went away. That night, felt HOT. 
14DPO: tested BFP with ClearBlue Easy and Equate (Wal-Mart brand), and tested + with doc b/t with level of 71 

NO sore boobs and NO spotting. Peed about the same amount/color/smell. Did have cramps, but I always did pre-AF so I didn't think anything of that. My temps never went triphasic or even very high - in my usual post-O range. The only reason I had an idea was because I didn't get my usual 1-2 days pre-AF drop in temp. 

So, there is hope for those of you with no symptoms, and normal post-O temps. Even now, at 17DPO, my temps are still "normal" post-O temps. Enjoy obsessing and good luck!! 


=============================================== 
Here are my symptoms: 
- Fatigue. I ususally stay up until 11:00 or midnight, and I've been in bed around 8:00 or 9:00. 
- Hunger. I do not typically eat red meat and I devoured a Big Mac, first time in about 15 years! Also, when I eat, I fill up fast. 
- Heartburn (1DPO - 4 DPO) 
- Very thristy. 
- No watery CM like I usually get before AF. Almost dry as a bone. 
- Sore lymph nodes under my arms at 9 DPO. That was my very first indicator. At that point, I knew this was it. 
- Soaring temps. I thought I had a low grade fever. I feel like a living furnace and I wake up sweating. 
- Nauseous and overall sense of feeling physically blah. 
- Acute sense of smell. I'm smelling everything. 
- Lots of pulling, tugging, slight cramping 12-14 DPO. Very different from AF cramping. 
- No spotting at all whatsoever. 
- Not sleeping well...can't get comfortable, am too hot. etc. 
- Have a "fullness" and I would swear my tummy is bigger already. My BBs are also a little fuller, but not painful. 


=============================================== 
didn't have a lot of symptoms the first few days, and I was sure I wasn't pg, but here they are 
2dpo sticky, dryish, stretchy CM, like mucus. 
3dpo-same CM 
3dpo-present nipples sore, sensitive, erect (sorry TMI) 
breasts sore, heavy feeing. 
4dpo-nipples very sensitive, particularly left 
5dpo-sharp pains in abdomen, awake to urinate in middle of night 
6dpo-present, frequent urination in night, also same nipple thing (yuck!) 
9 dpo-creamy CM, still frequent urination 
12 dpo-headache in afternoon, sure AF was coming, AF type cramps 
13 dpo-tested BFP in AM, still lots of AF cramps, started to get pulling in abdomen. Restless sleep, and really frequent urination (7 or 8 times). Skin broke out. 
14 DPO, fullness in abdomen, skin still breaking out. 
Beta results 238. 


=============================================== 
1-3 DPO normal post-O symptoms 
4 DPO: unusual discharge. Slightly elevated temp (99) and very gassy; may have had a little bug. 
5 DPO: Dreamt of being pg. Sense of smell very acute. Sharp, crampy pain for about an hour. 
6 DPO: Woke by strong orgasm in my sleep! (Sometimes happens but usually during AF.) Don't remember the dream. Could it be implantation? 
7 DPO: Stuffy nose and BBs feel full (not sore). 
8 DPO: Woke naseous. Creamy CM. Gassy and burpy. Really thirsty. Feel crampy, which I usually don't until right before AF. No endo pain. 
9 DPO: BBs getting sore -- earlier than normal for PMS. Metallic taste in mouth all day. 
10 DPO: Feeling very PMS-y. Crampy with shooting twinges, BBS sore and full. Naseous all evening. Gassiness will not stop. CP high and hard. Temps went triphasic -- big .4 degree jump. 
11 DPO: Thirsty, thirsty, thirsty. Sore BBs and gassiness continue. Cramps feel like AF rather than PMS. 
12 DPO: BFP! Faint on FRE. Didn't use fmu but did hold it for 3 hours. CP still high and hard. Lots of creamy CM. Arms and BBS look like road map (although that's normal PMS sign, too). Gassy and diahhrea. 
13 DPO: Another BFP using CBE - came up in 30 secs with fmu. Line is darker. Very crampy all day. Really nauseous in am; couldn't finish toast. Feels like seasickness (whole body), rather than upset stomach (localized). Cannot stop burping -- very embarrassing at work. My normal endo pain spots don't hurt, but lots of painful cramps in uterus. 
14 DPO: Had to get up to pee 2x during night. Waves and waves of nausea when I did; hard to get back to sleep. Less cramping but lots of gas and burping. Not hungry; naseous all day. Lower backache. 
15 DPO: More midnight/3:00 am peeing and nausea. Ate half a banana at 3:00 am and it seemed to help. Temp dropped to 98.3, below my triphasic levels. Feel very dizzy and lightheaded all day, but not very naseous. Shooting pain in nipples. Got really tired around 3:00 p.m. Very crampy again. 
16 DPO: Peeing and nausea during night again, but not as bad. Very dizzy. Temps dropped down to 98.1. Incredibly sharp pain on left side -- to the point of breaking into a cold sweat. Went to dr. Did bloodwork and ultrasound, but they couldn't see anything. 
18 DPO: Started spotting. 


=============================================== 
I am 12 DPO and just tested ++ this morning. 

1 DPO - had a terrible headache - felt like I was getting the flu. 

2 DPO - NOTHING 

3 DPO - Had huge blob of creamy CM in the morning. 

4 DPO - Started getting a cold sore on my upper lip 

5 DPO - Fell asleep on the couch at 6:30pm and I NEVER nap - Felt VERY HOT - like I was getting the flu 

6 DPO - Started getting ANOTHER cold sore on my bottom lip - this is very unusual for me - at 8:30pm was just starving - had to make myself a hot dog - breasts seem slightly sore. 

7 DPO - Breasts are getting more sore - still feel very HOT - restless sleep 

8 DPO - Breasts are very tender in armpits and on the outside near my arms. 

9 DPO - Breasts hurt like hell - armpits feel like they are burning... 

10 DPO - Very slight brown spotting - all day - thought AF was coming and couldn't figure out why she would come so early - but had NO AF symptoms - no cramps nothing - Breasts are still painfully sore - very HOT again. 

11 DPO - Still very light brown spotting but not as much as yesterday - started to think that this may be it!! Breasts still very sore and having mexican food cravings. 

12 DPO - Temp jumped again so I took an HPT and was ++++++++++++ right away - not dark - but +++.. Still had a very light creamy brown spot this am but seems to be gone now. Breast are extremely sore, still very HOT and now feeling tired. Very hungry - woke up at 2:30 am STARVING and having to pee. 


=============================================== 
SO far I have had no of cramping and no nausea. 

around 6DPO: odd, very sharp cramp in upper pelvic area. Ewcm. 

7DPO: more ewcm--this was unusual for me. 

9DPO: frequent urination--running to the bathroom every half hour. Fatigue. 

10DPO: Very strong AF cramps. I also noticed at this time that my pelvic area seemed "bigger": labia were swollen, much more so than they are around ovulation time. Lots of sweet-smelling creamy CM. 

11DPO: an extremely weird dream about eating a tuna fish sandwich and chicken soup while stranded in the middle of the ocean--it makes no sense but I've heard vivid dreams can occur in pregnancy, so I took note of it! 

12DPO & on: heaviness (not pain) in the breasts, lots of sweet CM, enlarged vaginal area. 


=============================================== 
8 dpo - now More tired than usual. Taking a nap each day and can't stay up past 9 no matter how hard I try. 

8 & 9 dpo very creamy CM 

9 dpo little spotting 

11 dpo - now sore nipples, peeing more than usual, always thirsty no matter how much I drink. 

My main difference this cycle was not feeling like AF was coming. 


=============================================== 
7dpo and on - experienced menstrual like cramps, this was really a prego sign for me because this happened w/dd #2. 

10dpo - got that tingly feeling in the back of my jaw like I was about to toss my cookies any minute while working out on my treadmill. Drank lots of water today before/during my workout and that helped lots. 

11dpo - started getting grossed out by certain smells that didn't used to bother me, like wiping dd after going potty, etc. 

Sometime in there I started getting noticably hungrier more often, too. 


=============================================== 
Sharp shooting pain (like a knife) on my right side at about 5dpo 
Had a drink and was completely buzzed after 3 sips!!! 
Starting at 8dpo til now (11dpo): 
a little nauseous at night 
starving 4 hours after eating 
wake up in the middle of the night with my stomach growling 
feel like I have a rock in my stomach 
crying at the drop of a hat 
cheeks are flushed 
this morning a woke up drenched with sweat 
my bbs are just starting to become sensitive and seem a little fuller (of course dh noticed this!!) 
nipples are darker and pinker 


=============================================== 
1dpo-7dpo- My body was quiet!! Unusually no cramps or nothing...ver quiet, I felt great. 

8dpo-9dpo- Bad cramping most of the day (I beleive it was implantation w/ my temp dip). My breasts started to hurt on 8dpo. 

9dpo-12 dpo- more breasts shooting pains and breast fullness, cramping started to come(12dpo) like AF was on her way, leg cramps(12dpo), lots of cm, irregular sleeping pattern (couln't sleep good), a little hungrier than usual. 

12dpo- 15dpo- AF cramps coming on very strong. Thought FOR SURE AF was on her way. Felt bummed. Still tender and sore breasts, but they calmed down at 14 dpo, not as heavy. Prominent blue veins on breasts. 

15dpo- AF 1 day late, but still w/cramping and leg cramps. Tested with FMU and got a strong + on ebay one -steps and first response. 

I'm 5 weeks pg now, and my breasts pains have dissapeared. I have alot more cm, my sleeping pattern is still off (getting less sleep), and I am very gassy. A little naseau has kicked in, especially after I eat. Not very hungry anymore, only crave hamburgers in the AM! My tummy has a pooch (yes, already!), but can still fit into my clothing (thank God). Thank you God for giving us a new LB, and good luck to all you ladies. 


=============================================== 
Ovulation on CD 19 Had a migraine! 
1dpo Had runny nose- allergies? Felt Terrible all day long- took decongestant Right Ovary Ached BAD!! 
4dpo Had metallic taste in mouth 
5dpo Had itching 'down there' KInd of like a burning itch- but not a yeast infection (Sorry TMI) 
6dpo Had cream cheese like CM. My pee pee smells really strong- like a guys! 
7dpo Woke up last night in a sweat!! Was HOT all night long. Was REALLY sleepy all day long-- like I needed to take a long nap! Was SOOOO hungry today- even after I had just eaten. 
8dpo Gave in and had to take a Preg test-- was negative- too early! Had to pee every five minutes today! 
9dpo Had cramp like feeling 'down there' But it only lasted like 5 minutes. Had sharp pains a few times the rest of the day-- was really sleepy! 
10dpo Faint line on Clearblue!! Sensitive BBs - Had a really weird headache tonight! Like a Post-migraine headache-- 
11dpo Took another test- a First Response Early-- had a light pink line in a minute!! Am really sleepy today!! And Hungry 


=============================================== 
1DPO-4DPO: I got really sick, sort of an intestinal flu, could not keep anything down.. had a very strong metallic taste on the tong, but I was sick, so... 

5DPO-8DPO: nothing apart from a bit of back ache on 8DPO, I felt splendid 

9DPO: the usual spotting greets me in the morning, very tiny spot (so far everything OK, I spot every cycle from 9DPO until 12DPO) but that was it. no more spotting. 

10DPO until now: heartburns. horrible. the same as pregnancy#1. I never had heartburns in my whole life, except when preg with DS. That, the constant peeing and no spotting on 10DPO.... I started being suspicious. 

11DPO: bbs sore, but a different feeling as before AF. It is more of a continuous pain, and there is no way I can sleep on my stomach. 

I spent a horrible night las night, between the bbs, the peeing and the heartburns. Got finally up at 5.00 am, thought what the heck and tested. And the line came immediately up. Had to test twice again with 2 different brands to be sure, both came up as BFP. 


=============================================== 
1-9 dpo: No symptoms at all. I figured this cycle was a bust. 

10 dpo: In the late afternoon at work I got up and felt dizzy and extremely exhausted. This was strange since I had so much energy due to the acupuncture and herbs. 

11 dpo: tested a very faint BFP. Bbs sore but not nipples. General tiredness. 

12 dpo: tired with slight nausea. Bbs sore to the touch. I'm very hungry in the morning. 

13 dpo: tested and got BFP. Again nausea and tiredness that comes and goes. Hungry all the time. Crave healthy foods. 

14 dpo: Hungry, sore bbs, fatigue and nausea (comes and goes) smelly urine. 

I'm now 18 dpo and I the symptoms are the same. So it took us 9 months to conceive and in that time I pretty much memorized all these early symptoms posts. ha! 


=============================================== 
Absence of pre-AF symptoms: sharp cramps, backache, pimples. 
8DPO - present: Nauseous throughout the day. Famished. Gagging while brushing teeth. 
9DPO - present: Dull waves of cramps. Only lasted a minute occurred a few times per day. Also had them with my chemical PG. Not like AF cramps at all. 
10DPO - present: Frequent urination. Tired. 
8DPO + 9DPO: Very sore BBs. 
8DPO: Pinching in my abdomen. 
10DPO: Faint positive on Equate 
11DPO - Light-headed. Beta level was 34. 
12DPO: Pressure in my lower abdomen (I read that is because the uterus is growing). 
14DPO: Lots of creamy fluid. Nipples getting larger. 


=============================================== 
DPO 1-6 - nothing out of the ordinary 
DPO 7 - had beginning of triphasic pattern when temps shot up ... also had very slight light brown spotting 
DPO 8 - woke up in the middle of the night with a SPLITTING headache behind my eye ... don't know if this was related to being pg, but I have never had that before 
DPO 9-11 - bbs began to hurt, especially on the outside near my arms - and they started to feel heavy; hot flashes and feeling flushed a lot of the time, strange cramping - not strong or painful but ever present, feeling dizzy from time to time 
DPO 10 HPK - 
DPO 11 faint + HPK with FRE & got triphasic msg on chart 
DPO 12 light + HPK w/ FRE, EPT 
DPO 13-14 a little darker HPK w/ FRE, EPT, CBE 


=============================================== 
3dpo- good ol' Sore bbs- (I actually typed in 'Whaaateve!r' on my software's notes because I didn't want to get taken in again & dissapointed.) Weird twinges in pelvic area- (I chalked that up to O ing and alll of the bding. I'd also been walking around the city a lot.) 

5dpo-sore bbs, with light shotting pains in left breast, vague pelvic cramping. (Another 'Whatever!' because I'd had this before too.) 

6dpo-sore bbs, and upper back, trouble sleeping 

7dpo- bbs more sore & felt fuller but it's just my imagination, I'm sure! 

8dpo- no notes for this day 

9dpo -dizziness, headache, and lots of crying about everything, itchy & dull feeling cramps, argument with dh too 

10dpo-more freaky cramps, lot of sticky cm, bbs a bit less sore, frighten of being disappointed again, please G-d let this be it! 

11dpo - sore bbs, burning up in the morning-very hot at temp time, strange & itching uterus cramping sensations(circulation?);upset stomach, lot of creamy cm, easily tired, dizzy 

12dpo- caved and took Clearblue hpt with second morning urine. + medium strong line, not quite as dark as control. cramps, creamy cf, indigestion, went shopping and got winded easily. tired. 

13dpo- small pale brownish spot(!) after walking to in-laws' house and shopping, more weird cramps, upset stomach, told mom about everything - mom says stop walking around so much for a while. af was due next day, aprox. 

14dpo- tested again with Primastick using fmu(strong line - matched control line)...bad stomach, vague nausea on waking, light cramps, super hot-sweaty early morning.. very tired off and on all day. 

15dpo- took cab to apt and dinner, walked back home; winded and super-tired! cramps. 
creamy cf 

16dpo- cramps, burning up, couldn't sleep, creamy cf, breasts feel heavy, green veins visible(my skin is brown with gold undertones -so I have green instead of blue) in bbs - took last Primastick test in box ++ 

17dpo- some light cramps, hungry, emotional, irritable.. heavy, tender, veiny bbs 

18dpo- cramps, hungry, tired, emotional, constipated, sore heavy bbs 


=============================================== 
Immediately after O, I didn't feel like this 2ww was going to be any different at first, until the odd tingly, itchy, pulling cramps that started a few days later. Definitely different type of cramps...these are duller - where my AF (& pre-AF) cramps were always more painful & sharp. 

The other difference(not a preg symp tho') was that, for the first time in a long while, aorund O time I had lightly bloodstreaked (marked on charts as spotting),very clear & stretchy, textbook EWCM! 

5dpo -- heavy cramping. Maybe this was implantation? 
6dpo-now -- major fatigue daily. 
7dpo-now I have endo, and I'm not having my typical cramping. I have some pinching, but this pain is nothing compared to endo cramps. 

9dpo, 10dpo, faint ++. I tested so early, that even a blood test came back inconclusive. 
12dpo-13dpo, nice Big Fat Positive hpts!!!! 


=============================================== 
"O" day, day after O day: was more aware of the area around one fallopian tube. Felt like I could feel movement in there, cramping, maybe the tubes pushing the egg along. 
3dpo - An odd "feeling" that I was PG. I became extremely instinctively protective of my abdomen. I barked at DH for trying to poke me to tickle me and thought I'd burst in tears, not understanding why I was so emotional. 
4dpo - I was so doggone tired suddenly, I slept in till 11 AM. I was in fact so tired, that stupid me bought an HPT, thinking I'd misjudged O and might be further along than I thought, if I was PG. 
This went on until around 9 dpo. I started getting mild cramps and was sure everything was my imagination and I was going to get AF. I felt PMS-y. I was emotional and generally cranky. Ovusoft said "possibly triphasic". I felt like my uterus was tight and like someone had blown it full of air and stretched it like a taut, hard balloon, and that it was sitting upright. I think this sensation made me have to pee a lot. I was thirsty too. 
11 dpo - Ovusoft said I was triphasic. The uterine pressure was beginning to be more intense 
16dpo - FINALLY a positive HPT. 
17dpo - the Dr. took a blood test which I found out two days later was positive. Breasts are sore, pressure in abdomen is something I'm constantly aware of. I notice my abdomen is distended and thought I was crazy, that it was certainly too early for that. But I think everything was shifting around inside me, and because my uterus normally tilts backwards instead of forwards, maybe its coming to the center (forward) was pushing things forward, causing the distending. 
20 dpo - day before m/c: I don't know if it counts but the pressure in the abdomen is a bit uncomfortable now. No cramps, just constant pulling and tugging and feeling like a hard balloon is being blown up to its limit inside. I had to pee a LOT. I was dizzy and hit my head, but that can be a symptom of m/c too. 

=============================================== 
1-11dpo- had some wet CM, thin- but wet. 
3 & 4dpo- nipples were tingly, VERY sensitive 
9dpo- felt a sharp pain in lower ab- uterus area 
13dpo- felt crampy, I thought cycle was going to be a bust 
14dpo- felt more tired than usual, was asleep at 9:30pm. I also felt weepy- teared up over small things. 
15dpo- felt crampy, again was worried that cycle was a bust 
16dpo- had some nausea- attributed it to not eating enough- low blood sugar or something. 
17dpo- felt crampy, twinges in abdomen- thought AF was on the way- even though the cramps were different. Also felt a "fullness" in ab. Felt hungrier than usual. 
18dpo- temps still up- tested with First Response Early- got a BFP in about 1 minute. I made a million trips to the bathroom. Slept like a baby that night! 
19dpo- tested again with FRE, got an even darker line in about 1 minute. 

I had felt these symptoms before and AF showed up- so I was not expecting this positive. 


=============================================== 
My symptoms: from O to now sore breasts - I always get those so no big deal. Matter of fact horribly sore breasts is one of the ways I know I've O'd. 
From O to the first 6 days, nothing. 
From 6DPO to now: craving 7-11 slurpees. That happened in Feb when I was pregnant. Sharp pains in both boobs. Nipples that felt like someone was using an electric drill on them any time they touched anything. Had severe diarrhea all day a couple days ago, have no idea if that is related or not. Also had two migranes this week which is unusual but still may have nothing to do with it. Two inexplicable crying jags twice. For eg. on Thanksgiving evening I was saying good bye to my folks and just started bawling for no reason. Two days before AF was due I spotted bright pink/light red for a few hours. The next day cramping on and off all day but no more spotting. Since then occasional sharp pains in uterine area. I did have occasional uterine cramps from O to now but that is totally normal for me, happens every month. Good luck to all of you! 


=============================================== 
2-3 dpo spotting -- which is a mystery. Way too early for implantation -- seems a little late for . It wasn't very much but left about 15 little drops on my underwear about the size of this O. 

7 dpo noticed that bbs were sore differently than usual -- more along the sides. Also noticed that the area around my belly button was tender. 

Had slight heartburn after eating and a hard time staying awake during tv watching in the evenings. Figured it was typical pre-af symptoms. 

9dpo very mild cramping -- so mild that I had myself convinced they were phantom pains. 

11dpo - while flossing, I noticed my lips looked swollen. 

12dpo - definite cramps which made me suspicious since I never cramp before AF. But I still didn't expect to see the BFP on the First Response Early I took in the afternoon. 

What I did different: I always drink a lot of water but consciously drank more than ever. I skipped the green tea and actually got 5 days of fertile CF. (I never get any stretch to my CF, btw) I also got pregnant in January (had a m/c ) and I think that because of my DH's work (constuction, jeans, outside) his spermies are more potent at this time of year. Since it takes 70-something days for sperm to mature, it adds up. 


=============================================== 
OK The cycle I got pregnant I was absolutly sure I was not pg. So I really didn't notice many signs, but here are the few I did notice: 

-A TON of Creamy CM 
-My BB's usually hurt after O and go away soon after, but as AF approched they still hurt and my nipples tingled 
-A lot of cramping (not like AF) especially when I laid down 
-Last but not least, even though I BD 3 times that cycle and I was convinced I was not pg, SOMETHING INSIDE OF ME TOLD ME I WAS!!! 

5-6 dpo - aching and pinching pain on lower left side - the same side I 'd on. 

7 dpo - nipples started to hurt- bad. I always have breast soreness in the 2ww but never had sore nips like this. 

10 dpo - I stopped checking CM after I 'd but I noticed a lot of creamy yellow CM on my underwear. 

12 dpo - woke up hot and sweaty - my temp was the highest ever, 98.7 - felt a little queasy. Tested and got a BFP! 

13 dpo - more queasiness, no appetite - 13 dpo beta results were 208. 

One thing we did do differently this month - no sex two days before ovulation, then day before ovulation we used real eggwhites - don't know if it did the trick but it certainly didn't hurt! 


===================



Me 37 DH 34
TTC since March 05
PCOS on Met soon to be a Clomid Gal from Jan 2008.


----------



## 3yrsNwaiting

I don't think I have ever o'd in my life after feeling the way I have the past couple weeks! If it was O pains it was early, but I am PCOS and I am very irregular. This is where it started... 

Started MedRoxy Pr (Prevera)- Sept.24
AF visited- Oct. 7
Oct. 15-- L ovary & R ovary and everywhere in between pretty intense pinching cramps lasting about 8 hours off and on.

Today is Nov. 1--- Every day I have been developing more and more 'symptoms'!!! The pinching stopped that first night and hasn't been back quite like that. I have felt pressure or ... mild cramping in one if not both ovaries everyday. Someone on here said 'air filled uterus' and that hits the nail on the head. Just kinda bloated feeling. My whole bb's are sore but my nipples have never felt like this!! Almost like glass shards as someone else had posted. About three nights ago I 'woke up' seeing a man in my bedroom, then waking my DH up asking him frantically 'WHAT IS that MAN doing in here!!!!'~~~ I guess those are the vivid dreams I hear of? lol. I have had several that't just one instance. Tested at 9 dpo and BFN... I'm going to wait a few days longer and try again for a BFP!!! 

I sort of feel like I'm jumping the gun because I have heard a lot of women say that clomid gives false symptoms and I did take a round this cycle along with metformin (FIRST TIME TAKING BOTH!!!!) I feel hopeful though because I have taken clomid and never felt ovulation or 2-3 weeks worth of cramping like this.... and again, THIS IS MY FIRST TIME TAKING BOTH CLOMID AND MET TOGETHER!! I'm so hopeful!!!


----------



## mumof3angelz

hi all i was on here years ago when trying to concieve. after 36 long months finally got bfp and she will be 2 in april.

i am back because although im not ttc right now my body has got me all confused and this is where i got some of my best advice.

2 years after having baby my cycle still hasnt settled down can be anything from 24-33 days. this month i had some slight abdominal pain off to the right and later while laid in bed a strange poping sensation. i thought nothing of it till 2 weeks later when i was very tired and irratable for days not like me. i actually had to nap when baby did 2 days on the trot. this was followed for the next week of me feeling quite sickly on and off through the dau and getting quite a few headaches. then the bad dreams started and i thought omg im pregnant. i checked my cervix and it was show this was on day 22 of my cycle. it stayed there till this morning day 28. my boobs have become encorged and quite sore and today i have been leaking milky fluid from both.
so i decide i will have ti get test in morning but then this evening cervix dropped became very hard and long then an hour ago i startes to bleed but its orange rather than dark res im used to and very watery.
does anyone know what my body might be playing at? i always associates show to be ivulatiob but this would mean im ivulating days before af which cant be right. im so confused :(


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

mumof3angelz said:


> hi all i was on here years ago when trying to concieve. after 36 long months finally got bfp and she will be 2 in april.
> 
> i am back because although im not ttc right now my body has got me all confused and this is where i got some of my best advice.
> 
> 2 years after having baby my cycle still hasnt settled down can be anything from 24-33 days. this month i had some slight abdominal pain off to the right and later while laid in bed a strange poping sensation. i thought nothing of it till 2 weeks later when i was very tired and irratable for days not like me. i actually had to nap when baby did 2 days on the trot. this was followed for the next week of me feeling quite sickly on and off through the dau and getting quite a few headaches. then the bad dreams started and i thought omg im pregnant. i checked my cervix and it was show this was on day 22 of my cycle. it stayed there till this morning day 28. my boobs have become encorged and quite sore and today i have been leaking milky fluid from both.
> so i decide i will have ti get test in morning but then this evening cervix dropped became very hard and long then an hour ago i startes to bleed but its orange rather than dark res im used to and very watery.
> does anyone know what my body might be playing at? i always associates show to be ivulatiob but this would mean im ivulating days before af which cant be right. im so confused :(

my man thinks you are pregnant and you should see your gp


----------



## nbarnes

Hi I am 46 yo and ttc. Last lmp ws 20th november 2012, I ovulated the 3rd december 2012, had sx on the 4th and 6dpo had sharp stabbing pain on the 9th December, the sharp stabbing pain was in the late arvo on and off, so I knew something was up then, then 4 days later cramps began, on the 14th december cramps with lower back pain, I have had sore bbs from the 4th week of cycle, can't remember which date that started, but couldn't take my bra off without bbs hurting, nipples were ultra sensitive to touch, so had to let partner knw they were sore and sensitive, I asked my partner if they seemed heavy to him, he said yeah a little. I haven't stopped cramping, I have a tilted uterus so don't know wat's going on, the cramping and lower back pain has bn very painful to say the least, I have had swollen feet. My last pg was 23 yo, so my bodies bn through some changes, I am not sure anymore, my partner has noticed I have put on a little weight in my inner thighs and stomach, but that's about it as far as I knw. Anyway, we are ever so hopeful, as for nausea, slight around the new year mark, I puked just before new years day only the once though, I have had light bleeding on for two days and then nothing after that around the time I would have bled, I have an irregular cycle, but in december I ovulated on the 14th day of my cycle, and had the slight bleed into the sixth week of possible pg. I had a dream last night that I was preparing for a baby, with nappies and crawler nappies and singlets, weird, but anyway. What gives? I haven't tested yet, I had my last period 7 weeks ago tomorrow, the 7 December 2012. So we will c.


----------



## lindseypao

These are my notes from this cycle.

1- fantastic mood, nothing out of the ordinary, sore boobs and nipples (usually get sore boobs the day of/after ovulation but not sore nipples)
2-boobs and nipples still sore, very bad mood-sent home from work for a "mental health day" bc of my mood.
3-boobs and nipples still sore, very hungry before my normal lunch time, extremely full and bloated and tired after lunch(fought a nap), then famished again 4 hours later (had 2 suppers), mood generally better.
4-huge temp spike (temp has been 1-97.81, 2-97.92, 3-97.92, 4-98.36!!!) boobs and nipples still sore and sensitive but sensation is different?? Dunno how to explain really. Smelly burps in the evening with sprite. Napped and felt tired but not exhausted most of the day.
5- temp 98.23 woke up with gas and gas pains. Heartburn after eating eggs. Holy sneezing Batman! Boobs the same. Nipples too
6- temp 98.08, woke up with mild but noticeable cramping, had one throw-up burp a little while after breakfast. Still sneezing. Mood swings. Late afternoon cramping. Frequent urination. Starvation. Gas but ate Taco Bell so...11:45 pm super sharp, breathtaking ovulation type pain on right side. Followed by more mild cramping
7-woke up with heartburn. Had two loose bm so far today. Boobs full but almost no soreness. And tons of blue veins, obvious ones, across my chest after a shower. Little bit of yellow snotty cm in the afternoon (when wiping)
8- bbs still less sore. Also still full. Little bit of blood when I brushed my teeth-nothing unusual there. Less crampy today. Not really feeling it anymore. Cp low and firm. Took an hour long nap this evening from 5-6 still drowsy when I got up. Another wipe of yellow cm in the morning/afternoon but by 7 pm white and creamy looking again hot flash after dinner along with headache :(. I can smell everything. My dog smells like vomit.
9- slight headache before lunch. Tremendous gas. Gas pain all down my arms. Random burping??boobs don't really hurt unless really pressed but are still full. Can smell really well sporadically. Loss of appetite at dinner but super thirsty. BFN in the afternoon.
10- can smell everything. Upper pelvic area feels like there is a piece of cardboard in it when I bend over. BFP in the afternoon. Came up immediately.


----------

